# Electric / Water / Trash Bill



## SpanishFly (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey,
I'm doing my budget plan, wondering if any one can help with some estimates on the figures for Torrejieva, Alicante area... I will have a 1 bed apartment.

How much do you think I should expect to pay for the major bills?

Electric
Water
Trash

and I don't think there is a council tax bill if I'm correct? :juggle: :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SpanishFly said:


> and I don't think there is a council tax bill if I'm correct? :juggle: :confused2:


Read this!
http://theleader.info/2016/09/04/torrevieja-lowers-property-tax/
Here's a useful address for you
Ayuntamiento de Torrevieja - Extranjería


----------



## SpanishFly (Aug 16, 2016)

Seems to be a bad link buddy,
I'm gonna put my budget up here, I know people will mock me because I'm poor but meh I need help to budget and see if I can even afford to actually do this on my small income,

280 Apartment
50 Electric
50 Water
50 Trash
60 Wifi
?? Food

Am I being too optimistic or missing something? I have no idea what these figures will be on a 1 bed in Alicante I have had to guess at them thats why I'm asking for advice ;-)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

SpanishFly said:


> Seems to be a bad link buddy,
> I'm gonna put my budget up here, I know people will mock me because I'm poor but meh I need help to budget and see if I can even afford to actually do this on my small income,
> 
> 280 Apartment Seems low to me but all depends where you are looking. More likely 300-400
> ...


We do have council tax here it's know as IBI and varies on a number of factors but should be about 250€ per year or less.


----------



## SpanishFly (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok this should be more accurate, the apartment I'm wanting to get is 280 euro a month its more a studio than a apartment but good place to start for me.

Thanks for that advice, its very helpful!

Rent 280
Water	20
Electric	50
Trash	10
Food	40
CouTax	20


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SpanishFly said:


> Ok this should be more accurate, the apartment I'm wanting to get is 280 euro a month its more a studio than a apartment but good place to start for me.
> 
> Thanks for that advice, its very helpful!
> 
> ...


As a tenant you should not have to pay the IBI, the owner should pay that. There might be community fees though,which would be shown in the contract.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

SpanishFly said:


> Ok this should be more accurate, the apartment I'm wanting to get is 280 euro a month its more a studio than a apartment but good place to start for me.
> 
> Thanks for that advice, its very helpful!
> 
> ...


As a tenant you don't usually pay water, Bassura or council tax (IBI).

I think you might need to look at your food allowance though !

Steve


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I can eat €40 a day if left unattended!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> As a tenant you don't usually pay water, Bassura or council tax (IBI).
> 
> I think you might need to look at your food allowance though !
> 
> Steve


You certainly have to pay water, and therefore basura, in the Valencia region.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Read this!
> TORREVIEJA LOWERS PROPERTY TAX – The Leader
> Here's a useful address for you
> Ayuntamiento de Torrevieja - Extranjería


Sorry about that. I've fixed the link . It's to an article saying that Torrevieja lowers property tax so therefore proving there IS a kind of council tax, which leaves me wondering why you would think there wouldn't be any in Spain? They are capable of slapping a tax on anything here, from the rubbish collection to how wide the entrance to your home is, so I'd do the opposite- always assume there is a tax/ license to be had and go to the town hall to find out. You're lucky because the other link I gave you is to the English speaking dept of the town hall who should be able to help you a lot with your questions


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> You certainly have to pay water, and therefore basura, in the Valencia region.


Yes you are correct that some areas differ but I've had three different apartments in Benidorm and have never paid a water bill or Bassura as it's alway in with the monthly rental payments.


----------

